# Streamers, Punches and the Click Track



## keman (Aug 19, 2014)

So, for the first time in my life a large orchestra is going to play a film score of mine, in concert, live to projection.
I know (or maybe I don't?) that most composers/conductors largely use visual cues in addition to the click track. Is this actually common, or are they used only in certain situations? My composition doesn't have any acc./rit., but a lot of tempo changes, and it is very rhythm driven most of the time. Would you include visual cues nevertheless to improve musical expression, or is there a risk that they might be confusing?

I will ask the conductor about his preferences of course, but I would like to hear the opinion of more experienced composers who have done this before, too.


----------



## E H (Aug 12, 2019)

Although five years late, my congratulations! I can imagine it was truly a memorable moment for you! I just stumbled upon your post and thought to contribute a little of my limited knowledge on the matter, if only for the benefit of other people who might face the same dilemma today.

The short answer is: use streamers and punches only. This is the go-to method of syncing live music to film, and has been used successfully for decades, in both recording studios and more recently live-to-projection concerts as well.

I am pretty much sure this is the way you went eventually, as most conductors would not allow blocking their ears with headphones, let alone on live stage.

However, things are not as simple as they seem and there's quite a lot to know on how to prepare punches and streamers efficiently for live-to-projection concerts. Feel free to write me if you need more info.

Source: I have watched hours of scoring sessions, and attended hours more of live-to-projection concerts, more often than not watching the conductor and his monitor.


----------



## bryla (Aug 12, 2019)

I've been doing many of these live-to-picture concerts, arranging the music and syncing it to picture and making the tempo tracks as well as clicks. We both have streamers/punches for the conductor (and possible choir and technical department) as well as click for the conductor, percussion (especially) and many times the whole orchestra.

Sure in free time sections the click disappears and on ritardandos maybe as well. Or it is subdivided. It depends on the situation and as long as it is clearly marked in the score it is good to have it.


----------

